# To not go on sofas



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

My puppy Wolfy has been allowed to go on the sofas in the living room all his life. Recently, he has taken to peeing on the sofas and thinking that they're his. How can I correct him when he goes on the sofa's and get him to go off? I realise its going to be hard because he thinks he's allowed but any recommendations? 

Thank you


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

CRATE when you are gone. Then buy these:

Pet Training Supplies: X-Mat Pet Training Mat

For when he is loose in the house.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

If he is big enough to get on the sofa he should be close at least to potty trained so why is he peeing in the house would pee my question.


----------



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> If he is big enough to get on the sofa he should be close at least to potty trained so why is he peeing in the house would pee my question.


This is the first time in about a month and a half that he's peed in the house... He is potty trained except for on things like beds and sofas.. He is crated when we are out, but he thinks that while people in the living room its ok to jump on the sofa and lie there. How can I teach him that it's not aloud?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Like GSDBESTK9 mentioned there is a mat you can get for certain times but you really have to catch them when they are eye balling the couch or bed and correct them with a NO! Followed by a reward and praise when they lie on the ground. 

We have to pull an ottoman onto 1 couch and a small chair onto a 2nd love seat to keep one of my girls off them @ night. When you are in the house you might have to keep a leash on him until you have corrected the issue. You have to watch him like a hawk so he doesn't get up there at all. Try laying newspaper or something that he won't want to jump on when you are out of the room.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

SnoopandWolfy said:


> *He is potty trained except for on things like beds and sofas..* He is crated when we are out, but he thinks that while people in the living room its ok to jump on the sofa and lie there. How can I teach him that it's not aloud?


That would mean he's not really trained yet.  

I think the first thing I would do is have the sofa and mattresses professionally cleaned. The urine has gone down into the cushions so you may not be able to smell it, but the dog can. 

The only way to teach him that he's not allowed on the furniture anymore is to be diligent about keeping him off of it. You said he's in a crate when you're not home so it's just a matter of you either watching him like a hawk or tethering him until he's learned that the furniture is off limits.

If you're on the sofa and he jumps up you're going to have to make him get down, no exceptions. 
Keep the bedroom doors closed. 

You might want to buy him a bed if he doesn't already have one, so when he's kicked off the couch you can lead him to his bed and give him a kong or something fun to do to take his mind off the couch.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

SnoopandWolfy said:


> This is the first time in about a month and a half that he's peed in the house... He is potty trained except for on things like beds and sofas.. He is crated when we are out, but he thinks that while people in the living room its ok to jump on the sofa and lie there. How can I teach him that it's not aloud?


 
How old is this dog? A good guide to go by is if he didn't go in the house in 6 to 8 months you may give him some free time but not that much, I would crate him as well. I think you need to go back to the basics.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> That would mean he's not really trained yet.
> 
> I think the first thing I would do is have the sofa and mattresses professionally cleaned. The urine has gone down into the cushions so you may not be able to smell it, but the dog can.
> 
> ...


I agree!


----------



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> That would mean he's not really trained yet.
> 
> I think the first thing I would do is have the sofa and mattresses professionally cleaned. The urine has gone down into the cushions so you may not be able to smell it, but the dog can.
> 
> ...


I know but it is a very rare occurrence. It does happen and that's why I've come on here to ask for help. Ok, the bit that was peed on is going to be going to the cleaners tomorrow. I'm going to take heed of all of you're advice and will be instructing everyone in my family to do the same.

@DenaliGirl: He's nearly 6 months, was born in July. 

Thank you all very much!


----------

